# ZFS On FreeBSD8.1-Rlease Kernel Panic (arc_reclaim_thread)



## thavinci (Jul 25, 2010)

Since upgrade from 8.1-RC2 to 8.1-Release i now have a daily kernel panic from zfs.



```
Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
current process = 42 (arc_reclaim_thread)
```








Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Any fix available?


----------



## thavinci (Jul 29, 2010)

Update: This might have been memory as only happened late night when temp changed. Reseated Ram , no crash since yet......


----------



## an0key (Jul 29, 2010)

Am having the same issue. Upgraded from 8.1-RC2 to 8.1-Release and have a very similar issue. 

Tried different RAM, just to exclude it from the situation, but still the same. 

Tried removing the zfs.cache, and then importing the pool. Works fine for one pool, but the other causes a panic, the same as the Ops. 

Tried booting from the old kernel (8.1-RC2) and same again. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Matty (Jul 30, 2010)

an0key said:
			
		

> Am having the same issue. Upgraded from 8.1-RC2 to 8.1-Release and have a very similar issue.
> 
> Tried different RAM, just to exclude it from the situation, but still the same.
> 
> ...



have you tested the ram? give it a spin with memtest86 or similar program. 
If I change the bios ram settings too much (tweak to get an extra 10mhz) they will produce lots of error which show up on memtest86.

worth a try imo.


----------

